# i would like someone's advice on clownfish if poss



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

hiya i have always wanted a marine aquarium with just some clown fish and some of them nice red and white shrimps you see in pet shops and have decided to go for it as i have seen a nice little tank that is guite affordable

i am going to get a biOrb 30l and then buy the conversion kit 


now i was wondering do clown fish need an anemone cos i have heard that they are quite hard to keep for a novice ,so are there any substitutes that are if possible real. and does anyone have any pics of their tanks with clown fish in so i can have a little gander at what i could try to achieve . 

also is 30 litre big enough for 2 clown fish and a shrimp 

thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

it's not really big enough for clownfish


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

Clownfish dont need anemones they will quite happily live without them or with soft corals and the like. 30 litres is a bit on the small size for a couple of clownfish in my opinion and ive read loads about using biorbs and the associated conversion kit (all saying dont do it, problems with lighting and cleaning). would you not be better off getting one of the nano set ups? they come with all the kit to get you started and are upgradeable as you get more into it. all the best if you do go for it anyway.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

what is the nano setup - could i have a link if possible


----------



## cnella (Feb 24, 2010)

nano set ups are basically just small aquariums. you can however get complete marine specific set ups including all the bits in these small sizes often including the stand or if you don't need the stand, without. there are quite a few available with varying costs. its worth googling them to be honest then make your own mind up, if there is nothing that suits your needs then there is always the biorb to fall back on. a few to look at would be the orca tl450 (58 litres), the orca tl550 (128 litres), the river reef 48 (48 litres), river reef 94 (94 litres) - i think you need to buy the appropriate upgrade for river reefs. there are red sea max ones, D&D ones. there really is a big selection. www.onlineaquariumstore.com has a selection however it is not the only one but it'll give you an idea.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for that im gonna have a look through them all and see what i want : victory:


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

For a very similar price to the 30L biOrb + conversionkit (£99.99 tropical biOrb) (£54.99 Marine Conversion Kit) not to mention a refractometer to test your salinity levels and a very good test kit (about £25) as BiOrbs arevery hard to regulate water quality at the best of times...

You could go for a River Reef 48, very easy to set up and run and far better quality (and looking) than the BiOrb, to be 100% honest, no respectable retailer would sell marines to a first time marine keeper with a BiOrb, i wouldnt, they are just very hard to maintain...

Find your nearest Maidenhead Aquatics and go look at their tanks and get real advise. You cant take shortcuts with marines, the fish need a lot of space and most tend to be fairly aggressive to each other if confined.. i mean... how much space do they have in the sea??? Shortcuts = dead fish and wasted money...


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

there is a maiden head aquatics just opened at the carr gate garden centre.and i have had a look ,they have some lovely fish. and on the up side the people who work their kno mi dad so that is good i might get some deals :whistling2:

but the people who work their used to work at the local pet shop paws for thought who have had a 40l marine tank set up for 2 year with no problems so...

im gonna look at that other tank you mentioned cos a lot of people have said the biorb is crap.



*oh can anyone reccomend a good tank that would be big enough for 2 clown fish and maybe a feeder shrimp that is not overly priced *


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

You can get a complete nano setup off ebay for pennies too, they're easy to come by and neat little things.

Clowns don't need nems, they'll just as happily host soft corals such as toadstools which are so easy to keep, but can get rather large after a while!

One of my 'stools is 12inches across the top and growing 

Just make sure you steer clear of elephants ears, they look like nems but are corals, and clownfish love them, only problem is thats what the coral wants, it imitates nems, only accept when it stings its not doing the clown favours its actually luring them into its fish eating mouth, theres no escape! :whistling2:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

il have a look at that but i think i have found one would this be good enough 
Wave Box Cubo 30 Marine, Online Aquarium Store


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

ginna said:


> hiya i have always wanted a marine aquarium with just some clown fish and some of them nice red and white shrimps you see in pet shops and have decided to go for it as i have seen a nice little tank that is guite affordable
> 
> i am going to get a biOrb 30l and then buy the conversion kit
> 
> ...


LOL... best of luck running a 30 litre BioOrb as a reef tank...

The Marine Conversion kit was released just to cash in on the marine fish-market, and is a complete waste of time.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

yea i kno i have decided against it and im gonna get the Wave Box Cubo 30 Marine cos it looks just as good


----------

